

Startup Cost Comparison Berlin, London, San Francisco - nader
http://appstretto.com/startup-cost-comparison/

======
dmak
In my opinion, the reason people choose San Francisco is for logistic reasons.
It makes more sense to be in a city where many other businesses/startups are
growing too, and it is easier to connect and network.

~~~
nader
If you are from the USA then this might be very true!

